# Watch With Multiple Independent Countdown Timers?



## Zithras

I'm looking for a digital watch with a chrono, alarm, light, and multiple independent countdown timers. Other features (multiple time zones, multiple alarms, etc) are nice, but it must have at least the first 4.

Right now I'm using a Timex Datalink USB, but its breaking down, and this brand has been discontinued. It has everything - lots of alarms, lots of timers, multiple time zones, the works. Unfortunately, it seems to need a new battery every month and the light and alarm are broken, making it rather difficult to use at night  I've been looking around and have been completely unable to find a currently-made watch I can replace it with.

The sticking point is the multiple independent countdown timers: I like putting several timers on my watch (i.e. 1 min, 5, min, 10 min, 30 min, 1 hr, etc.) so that instead of setting my timer each time, I can just flip to the one I need and hit start. 

As far as I know, all of the current Timex watches have something called 'interval timers', which are all linked together such that when timer #1 ends, it automatically starts timer #2, etc. I do not want this. I want only the timer I actually started to start. If it has independent timers AND interval timers, that's fine, just as long as it has independent timers I can access easily.

Casio might have something like this, but I'm not too familiar with Casio watches, and the ones I've seen haven't had this feature either.

Does anyone know of a digital watch with multiple independent countdown timers?

Thanks!
Zithras


----------



## twincity

The Casio GW9010, Rally mudman, and GWM850, have what's called Rally Mode. Module 3150 or 3155. Rally mode is 10 preset target times ( or timers) from 10 minutes to 5 hours. It also has a separate, 24 hour countdown timer, that can be set from 1 minute to 24 hours. 30 rally records can be saved.


----------



## Zithras

twincity said:


> The Casio GW9010, Rally mudman, and GWM850, have what's called Rally Mode. Module 3150 or 3155. Rally mode is 10 preset target times ( or timers) from 10 minutes to 5 hours. It also has a separate, 24 hour countdown timer, that can be set from 1 minute to 24 hours. 30 rally records can be saved.


Hmm...not quite what I was looking for, but certainly better than what I've found.

If there arent any watches with multiple timers out there you can set, then one of these sounds like a good second choice.

Thanks - I'll look at these!

Any other ideas?
Zithras


----------



## ThomAsio

This Casio has both kinds of the timers you mention: Casio W756-1AV. There's also a repeat feature. 9 preset values between 10-45 minutes. Less than 20 euro. I havent seen this watch in the flesh, but my experience with Casio, are that even cheap ones are quite durable. Comfort and build quality varies a lot.

Casio Men's Watch W756-1AV: Casio: Amazon.co.uk: Watches

W-756-1AV - Watches - CASIO

Module 3100, manual here: Watches [ Manuals ] - CASIO WORLDWIDE

I'm quite sure there's more models with the preset timer choises, I just cant recall which ones... I think Sedi will know ;-)

Hope that helps


----------



## gloster

Not cheap (about $200) but the Reactor Heavy Water will do what you want. You can preset up to four independent values for timers. You can't run more than one at a time.

I have a Reactor Graviton. Unbelievably well built watch. It has three independent values for timers. I love it. Only complaint is the alarm/end of timer sound is not very loud. This might not be the case with the Reactor Heavy Water.

Here's a picture:









Here's a link to the manual:

http://www.reactorwatch.com/pdfs/tide_cu.pdf


----------



## cal..45

Not sure if that is helpful but my Timex Expedition with vibration alarm has two independent timers. One is the main timer that can be set for 99:59:59h and the other is a so-called "hydration alarm" which can be set up to 1hour and repeats indefinitely. 

My G-shock G-7800B has only one timer but it has presets of 1,3,5,10,15,30,45 and 60 minutes which can be accessed easiy. Besides that, the timer can be set of course to any value within a 24h range manually down to the second.


cheers


----------



## Zithras

I realize this is now an old thread, but due to life being annoying, I didn't get a chance to actualyl buy a watch until today. I eventually decided on the GWM850, which apparently is now discontinued (had to find one on eBay). Hopefully, I like it, or its back to the drawing board  It all depends on how versatile the rally feature is, but I *think* I can use it as a standard timer... Thanks for the help! Never would have found it without you all!


----------



## xevious

^ Well, good luck with it Zithras. It's one of those G-Shocks that has a lot of nice features, but... I don't know, it just seems to be on the less protected side of the G-Shock line with all of that brushed steel bezel exposed. Still, you might find it functionally good enough which is the most important thing. Let us know how you get on with it. 

Incidentally, where'd you pick up "Zithras" from? It's so similar to Zathras (a "Babylon 5" character).


----------



## Sedi

The Rally Timer is a great feature - basically a combination of timer and stopwatch with a pre-start countdown (which you can manually override) that starts every rally timer operation exactly at the full next minute (has to do with rally regulations). It's also the only solar G-Shock model (GW-9010 and GW-M850) that has a display flasher (at least that I know of - if anyone knows another solar model with that feature - let me know) - way cool but it is only active on the rally timer mode - can be a drain on the battery if you use it a lot but you still got the normal timer too. IMO the GW-9010/GW-M850 are still kind of a benchmark for what Casio can do with the timekeeping features of a watch (the DW-56RT, RFT-100 and G-056 are also pretty good when it comes to timers). The presets are very nice on the rally timer - you got 10 freely programmable preset start times - I used it a lot in the kitchen - 3 min for black tea, 15 for a pizza, - you get the idea :-d.
Concerning the form of the case - the metal bezel is protected by the resin parts - similar to the GW-2500 and similar models - I have the GW-810H which uses the same case - should still not be too easy to scratch the bezel IMHO. The buttons can be a bit fiddly to press because of the button-protectors. I always hoped Casio would use this module in another case - maybe the case of a GW-6900.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Zithras

Yup my name comes from Babylon 5 - great show! Not many have picked up on the reference! 
Hopefully, the watch will be fairly sturdy - it certainly looks more sturdy than my Timex Datalink, and I managed to keep that going through quite a bit of things it probably shouldnt have been in...up until the band broke. 
The other option was to get the rally mudman, which was the same as the watch I bought, but much sturdier. However, the one thing reviewers seemed to agree on was that the buttons seemed recessed and difficult to press  
Well, my watch just came in earlier today - time to start poking at it  
A further note: I didn't really have much choice when it came to buying it - eventually, I had to just get a 'new' one off ebay - it's obviously not new, since the manual has some marks on it and wasnt in the manual box, but lying loose, but the watch itself looks fine...I put it in the sun earlier today for an hour or two - it seems to charge fairly fast - low to high in 2 hours or less. I'm sure testing rally mode will knock it back down to low, but I probably won't run out of sun over the next few weeks


----------



## rukrem

The GWM850 is probably one of my favorite G-shocks of all time and definitely one of the most underrated models... I have a white model that has held up quite admirably under some pretty lousy conditions while still performing flawlessly. Recently, I picked up a black display model on Amazon for $40 in perfect condition!The timing modue is by far the best I have used on any Gshock ... plus you get the double tang buckle, atomic sync, solar power, great screen layout... and a wrist presence that is not as chunky/ cartoonish as many other Gs in the lineup...If you haven't owned one ... Pick one up before they are unavailable.


----------



## AlessioAguirrePimentel

Hi! I'm a nurse. I have been looking for AGES for a simple, discrete watch whic shows time, date and hast a timer that counts automatically up to a minut with audible alarm. Us nurses need to know hart rate and breathing rate, amonth other things that we measure always in one minute, and it's a pain to have to just stand there looking at your watch to see when it reaches a minute. 
It would be heaven if it had a red button which reads "1 minute timer" ;D


----------



## xbliss

When we were kids my parents bought several Casio watches from the US and we all loved it. 

One "female size" watch that my sister got had a unique feature I have not seen since then. 

It had this Single ROW of small "-" dashes/ hyphens on top of the LCD that would "activate" (darken/ show) 
where a she could quickly set up a Countdown Timer with the PRESET values (one for each dash/ hyphen) 
from small values to larger.. 
e.g. 1 min, 3, 5, 10, 15, 20

Not sure if it started at 1 minute or smaller like.. 
10s, 15s, 30s, 60s/1 min, 3, 5, and so on.. 

But it was brilliant in simplicity of "quick setting" from the PRESET VALUES across that Dashed line at the top. 

1. Any idea which Casio watch this was? 
2. What this feature WAS CALLED THEN or NOW? 
3. Other Casio or Non casio watches that have this feature?


----------



## xbliss

Should I post this as a New thread or let it be here for CONTENT RELEVANCE that collects together on this thread?


----------



## xbliss

PS: It was smaller sized Squarish/ Rectangular Face similar to Classic Casio Digital watches - Black Resin etc. Just TINY-er version of it.


----------



## GaryK30

xbliss said:


> When we were kids my parents bought several Casio watches from the US and we all loved it.
> 
> One "female size" watch that my sister got had a unique feature I have not seen since then.
> 
> It had this Single ROW of small "-" dashes/ hyphens on top of the LCD that would "activate" (darken/ show)
> where a she could quickly set up a Countdown Timer with the PRESET values (one for each dash/ hyphen)
> from small values to larger..
> e.g. 1 min, 3, 5, 10, 15, 20
> 
> Not sure if it started at 1 minute or smaller like..
> 10s, 15s, 30s, 60s/1 min, 3, 5, and so on..
> 
> But it was brilliant in simplicity of "quick setting" from the PRESET VALUES across that Dashed line at the top.
> 
> 1. Any idea which Casio watch this was?
> 2. What this feature WAS CALLED THEN or NOW?
> 3. Other Casio or Non casio watches that have this feature?


Among current models, the AE-1300 has this feature, but for 10-45 minutes countdown.

https://www.casio-intl.com/in/en/wat/watch_detail/AE-1300WH-1AV/


----------



## GaryK30

Also check this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/watch-preset-timers-easy-access-4698821.html


----------



## xbliss

GaryK30 said:


> Among current models, the AE-1300 has this feature, but for 10-45 minutes countdown.
> Noticed, but I'd like the SINGLE BUTTON.. QUICK ACCESS 1, 3, 5 minute PRESETS. Is it now relegated to the PAST?
> 
> 
> 
> GaryK30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also check this thread:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> https:// forums.watchuseek DOT com/f17/watch-preset-timers-easy-access-4698821.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely a more relevant topic. I'll move to it/ re post on there. Let's move to that.
Click to expand...


----------



## ShockMister

Casio already makes a watch with an easy-set timer in those common intervals. The intervals might be slightly different.


----------



## xaviBeans

Howdy,
I understand this thread is now a few years old, but as I read I realized I am wearing the exact watch you're seeking here. It's a Casio LA670W. I work as a chef, and the timers are very handy and super easy to set. I do get a few folks who find it necessary to tell me how small my watch is -- as it is a lady's watch -- but the stainless steel (easy to sanitize) , price, and easy to set timers make it a win for me. been wearing for a few years now, had to replace it only once before.


----------



## xbliss

xaviBeans said:


> Howdy,
> I understand this thread is now a few years old, but as I read I realized I am wearing the exact watch you're seeking here. It's a Casio LA670W. I work as a chef, and the timers are very handy and super easy to set. I do get a few folks who find it necessary to tell me how small my watch is -- as it is a lady's watch -- but the stainless steel (easy to sanitize) , price, and easy to set timers make it a win for me. been wearing for a few years now, had to replace it only once before.


Thanks for sharing that - I searched and found this: 








LA670WA-7 | CASIO


• Water resistant • Popular retro design • Fresh new color variations • Alarm




www.casio.com







> Timer
> Countdown timer
> Countdown range: 30 minutes
> Preset countdown start times: 1, 3, 5, 10, 15, 20, 30 minutes


Can you share a pic/ video of setting these timers up/ and them counting down? Whenever you're here next. Thanks. 

Muchos Gracias Chef Xavi


----------

